# Seven Evergreen!



## Carole22 (Feb 21, 2004)

Steel Evergreen with Ultegra 6700 and R45 disc/Hed C2 wheels. Rode it at the Almanzo 100 last Saturday and enjoyed every minute of it. Perhaps not the lightest at 20 lbs (as pictured), but plush, precise, and a real joy to look at.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally, I consider 20# light. Once you dip below maybe 18# that's ultralight imho. 

Looks good. The mtb RD even sorta matches the frame.


----------



## Carole22 (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks! You're right, it's not bad at all for a steel frame with mtb pedals, a 32t cassette, and 35c tires.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

For a disc-brake bike 20# is plenty light, pretty bike besides 

Anyway, weight only matters much when carrying a bike up or down stairs.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

That thing is beautiful!!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Orange is the only color for a mixed surface, disc equipped bicycle. Very nice!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice shot


----------

